# Flyer sometimes amazes me



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

He picks things up so fast sometimes (although why he still insists on chewing up my stockings I'm not sure.LOL)...Flyer has been taught a 4-on for his contact performance which he does really well on the dog walk and on the teeter but he was having trouble holding it on a full size A-frame but he would try really hard..so rather than try and make him do something that was physically difficult I decided to change the performance for the A-frame..I thought doing a 2 on 2 off might confuse his other performance so after talking it over with our trainer we decided on a 4 on the floor for the A-frame..so to train it I decided to first to teach him to target inside a PVC square on the ground ... so we had only worked on that on 2 separate occasions when they decided that working on the A-frame would be part of class..so I decided to put our PVC square and target out to see how he did and he did...............Perfectly..G*G*G*G*G*...in fact our trainer had us do it several times while the class watched so they could see how it was done...*G*.. He also got to demonstrate the rear cross tonight .. He was a good boy..*G*


----------

